# x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0 Fehlermeldung

## JDieskau

Ich hatte eigentlich vor Xorg Modular zu kompilieren. Ich bin nach diesem HowTo hier vorgegangen -> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg

Aber schon bei dem ersten Paket bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> checking keysymdef.h... configure: error: Cannot find keysymdef.h

 

Was läuft da falsch?

----------

## _hephaistos_

keysymdef.h gehört, soweit ich sehe, zu:

x11-proto/xproto

hth,

cheers

----------

## JDieskau

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> keysymdef.h gehört, soweit ich sehe, zu:
> 
> x11-proto/xproto
> 
> hth,
> ...

 

Danke. Aber hast du das jetzt gewusst oder kann man nach sowas auch irgendwie suchen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

equery b <somefile>

wirkt aber nur, wenn das paket schon installiert ist.

cheers

----------

## UncleOwen

Wenn man das entsprechende Paket installiert hat, dann kann man sowas mit equery b rausfinden... Wenn nicht, geht's leider nicht.

Btw: Bei welchem Paket schlaegt er fehl? Da scheint 'ne Dependency zu fehlen --> bug.

----------

## JDieskau

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> equery b <somefile>
> 
> wirkt aber nur, wenn das paket schon installiert ist.
> 
> cheers

 

Ok, danke, hätte mir hier auch nichts gebracht, ist aber dennoch gut zu wissen.

Dennoch komm ich nicht viel weiter... gleiches Paket, anderer Fehler:

 *Quote:*   

>  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../src -I../../../include/X11 -I../../../include -I../../../include/X11 -I../../../include -I../../../include/X11 -I../../../src/xcms -I../../../src/xkb -I../../../src/xlibi18n -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DHASXDMAUTH -D_BSD_SOURCE -DXIM_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DMALLOC_0_RETURNS_NULL -march=pentium4 -02 -MT imCallbk.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/imCallbk.Tpo -c imCallbk.c  -DPIC
> 
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option `-02'
> 
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option `-02'
> ...

 

Und das auch mit minimalen CFLAGS (-march=pentium4 -02). Kann mir vielleicht hier jemand helfen :/

----------

## _hephaistos_

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option `-02' 

difference: O und 0!!!

bist du dir sicher, dass die geduld hast xorg modular durchzumachen?

lass die "O" option überhaupt weg! O2 is bei m4 ohnehin default IIRC

----------

## JDieskau

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option `-02' 
> 
> difference: O und 0!!!
> 
> bist du dir sicher, dass die geduld hast xorg modular durchzumachen?
> ...

 

Mit 02 hast natürlich recht... war schwachsinn. Habs nur bevor ichs hier poste meine CFLAGS aufs minimum geändert und hab mich dabei verschrieben.

Ist aber nun egal, die Fehlermeldung (bis natürlich auf unrecognized option) ist gleich geblieben.

Die gedult und Zeit hätt ich eigentlich schon das ganze zu bauen - zwar bin ich heut nicht ganz auf der Höhe aber nunja... Leider kann ich zu meinem Problem auch nichts finden....

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[00:54:24]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$ cat /tmp/xorg-7-liste

x11-proto/kbproto

x11-proto/xextproto

x11-proto/xproto

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto

x11-misc/util-macros

x11-proto/inputproto

x11-libs/libXau

x11-proto/bigreqsproto

x11-libs/libXdmcp

x11-proto/xcmiscproto

x11-libs/xtrans

x11-libs/libX11

x11-libs/libICE

x11-libs/libSM

x11-libs/libXt

x11-libs/libXext

x11-libs/libXmu

x11-apps/xauth

x11-libs/libxkbfile

x11-apps/setxkbmap

x11-proto/fixesproto

x11-libs/libXfixes

x11-proto/compositeproto

x11-libs/libXcomposite

x11-libs/libfontenc

x11-apps/mkfontscale

x11-apps/mkfontdir

media-fonts/encodings

media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1

media-fonts/font-alias

app-doc/xorg-docs

x11-proto/damageproto

x11-libs/libXdamage

x11-apps/xhost

x11-proto/scrnsaverproto

x11-libs/libXScrnSaver

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto

x11-libs/libXxf86dga

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

x11-apps/xmodmap

x11-proto/renderproto

x11-libs/libXrender

x11-libs/libXcursor

x11-wm/twm

x11-libs/libXft

x11-libs/libXpm

x11-proto/printproto

x11-libs/libXp

x11-libs/libXaw

x11-apps/xclock

x11-apps/xinit

x11-proto/randrproto

x11-libs/libXrandr

x11-apps/xrandr

x11-proto/xineramaproto

x11-libs/libXinerama

media-fonts/font-bh-ttf

x11-proto/xf86miscproto

x11-libs/libXxf86misc

x11-libs/liblbxutil

x11-proto/dmxproto

x11-proto/fontsproto

x11-proto/fontcacheproto

x11-libs/libXfont

x11-proto/trapproto

x11-proto/recordproto

x11-libs/libXtst

x11-libs/libdmx

x11-apps/rgb

x11-apps/iceauth

x11-proto/xf86rushproto

x11-apps/bdftopcf

media-fonts/font-util

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

x11-libs/libxkbui

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

x11-proto/glproto

x11-proto/resourceproto

x11-libs/libXres

x11-misc/makedepend

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto

x11-libs/libXxf86vm

x11-libs/libXi

x11-libs/libdrm

media-libs/mesa

x11-misc/xbitmaps

x11-apps/xkbcomp

x11-misc/xkbdata

x11-proto/videoproto

x11-proto/evieext

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-libs/libXv

x11-base/xorg-x11

```

So, das sind alle Pakete die du brauchst um xorg-7 zu bauen.

Bei mir gehts, wenn ich das dann über emerge `cat datei` -av kompiliere.

Ansonsten steht dann da immer sowas wie:

No such file: *.la

Aus dem Dateinamen kannst du dann (meistens) herauslesen, welches Paket dazugehört.

Tobi

----------

